# Esse dia ainda...



## zegalvao

Oi!

Tenho uma dúvida de gramática. Tenho a seguente oração:

Mas, pelo que tudo indica, esse dia ainda ____________ (chegar).



Eu precisaria saber qual tempo verbal vá no espaço.


Obrigado!

Zegalvao


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Zé, falta un más de claridad. Hay muchas opciones si no defines el tiempo del verbo:

Mas, pelo que tudo indica, esse dia ainda vai chegar.
Mas, pelo que tudo indica, esse dia ainda chegará!
Mas, pelo que tudo indica, esse dia ainda chegaria ...


----------



## chlapec

Eu diria (espontaneamente): *há de chegar*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

chlapec said:


> Eu diria (espontaneamente): *há de chegar*


Excelente!


----------



## pyo

não chegou.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para mim: _ainda vai chegar_. Sem que por isso estejam mal as outras opções.


----------



## okporip

pyo said:


> não chegou.



Não é que seja incorreta, mas essa opção é um pouco contra-intuitiva em português. Isso, por conta da expressão "pelo que tudo indica". "Pelo que tudo indica" expressa alguma incerteza, o que se choca com a certeza de  "ainda não chegou". Dá para imaginar, porém, frases de estrutura semelhante em que "não chegou" se encaixaria bem. Por exemplo:

Mas, para meu desgosto, esse dia ainda não chegou.
Mas, ao contrário das previsões, esse dia ainda não chegou.


----------



## pyo

okporip said:


> "Pelo que tudo indica" expressa alguma incerteza



Nunca imaginei isso.

"Todo indica" em espanhol significa que ja se está certo de alguma coisa.


----------



## okporip

pyo said:


> Nunca imaginei isso.
> 
> "Todo indica" em espanhol significa que ja se está certo de alguma coisa.



Se já se está 100% certo de alguma coisa, não há necessidade de dizer "tudo indica" ou "pelo que tudo indica". Essas fórmulas combinam-se mais com alguma dose de incerteza, e o verbo no passado, por sua vez, se contrapõe a essa incerteza. Veja como é diferente:

Pelo que tudo indica, um dia o Corinthians ainda vai ser campeão da Libertadores (ok - "aposta", "confiança", mas a incerteza está presente, porque não posso garantir o futuro).

Pelo que tudo indica, o Corinthians não foi o campeão da Libertadores (contra-intuitivo: se o campeonato já terminou, não devo ter nenhuma incerteza sobre quem foi o campeão).


----------



## vf2000

Concordo, mas há situações em que o "tudo indica" pode acompanhar um verbo no passado, vejam:
Se eu não vi o jogo pela TV, mas vejo muitos corinthianos andando tristes pela rua (logo após o jogo), poderei dizer...



okporip said:


> Pelo que tudo indica, o Corinthians não ganhou/foi o campeão da Libertadores


Eu só terei certeza quando ligar a TV ou escutar o resultado pelo rádio, mas posso concluir somente pela reação da torcida. É ou não é?


----------



## okporip

vf2000 said:


> Concordo, mas há situações em que o "tudo indica" pode acompanhar um verbo no passado



Sem dúvida, vf. Tanto é que meu primeiro comentário ao pyo foi: 

"Não é que seja incorreta, mas essa opção ["pelo que tudo indica, esse dia ainda não chegou"] é um pouco contra-intuitiva em  português". 

Agora... que a gente pode ficar brincando de encontrar situações em que a expressão se encaixaria, isso pode mesmo. Só acho que, num caso como o que você mencionou, o mais natural seria dizer: 

"É... parece [está parecendo] que o Corinthians não foi campeão".


----------



## zegalvao

Muito brigado a todos!!! pela informação mas eu escolhe a resposta:

Mais ainda vai chegar... esta resposta foi para uma tarefa de  português em minha escola.


----------



## vf2000

okporip said:


> ... num caso como o que você mencionou, o mais natural seria dizer:
> "É... parece [está parecendo] que o Corinthians não foi campeão".


É que para mim, "parece" e "tudo indica" são exatamente a mesma coisa. Não poderia dizer que uma é mais natural que a outra. Deve ser questão de gosto.
AXÉ


----------



## okporip

vf2000 said:


> É que para mim, "parece" e "tudo indica" são exatamente a mesma coisa. Não poderia dizer que uma é mais natural que a outra. Deve ser questão de gosto.
> AXÉ



Eu não diria que é mera questão de gosto. Mas diria que estamos num plano de muita sutileza semântica, em que avaliações individuais certamente interferem. Eu esperava ajudar o pyo a entender certas sutilezas do uso do português. Oxalá esta troca de mensagens não o tenha confundido mais...


----------

